# Where to get a big block of open cell foam?



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am looking to make 2 large sponge filters and I am wondering where to purchase the foam for them?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have bought large pieces from Swiss Tropicals in Columbus OH.

http://swisstropicals.com/Poret%20Filter%20Foam.html

I recently bought some foam blocks about 4" by 4" by 12" for a buck each at a flea market northeast of Cincinnati OH where they have a booth that sells buy outs from pet shops and aquarium set ups that somehow ended up at interstate trucking companies. The foam blocks would each make one large or two medium sponge filters, or two pre-filters to attach to power filter intakes.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

This is where I get mine from.... best prices so far I've seen...

http://www.foamdistributing.com/products/dryfast.html


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cichlid_baby said:


> This is where I get mine from.... best prices so far I've seen...
> 
> http://www.foamdistributing.com/products/dryfast.html


This stuff has large cells, so less surface area for our nitrification microbes to take hold. The microbes we want may be affected by the anti-microbial content which is after all, supposed to kill microbes. Some antimicrobial chemicals also harm plants and fish.

From the manufacturer's website:

"The foam's large cells allow it to dry quickly, even after being completely saturated. 
Dryfast foam formulation is anti-microbial."


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

cichlid_baby said:


> This is where I get mine from.... best prices so far I've seen...
> 
> http://www.foamdistributing.com/products/dryfast.html


I'm calling them tomorrow. This stuff might just work for me. As long as no anti-microbial additive. i think they might mean naturaly anti-microbial. We will see.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I called Foam Factory and talked to a lady named Lauren. She said they have a 2" thick reticulated foam called speaker splash-filter foam that does not have a anti microbial additve. I can not find this stuff on their web site. She also said she uses it in her HOB filters on her fish tank. She is sending me a sample. She did say the foam for the pool furniture does have a additive though.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Mcdaphnia said:


> cichlid_baby said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I get mine from.... best prices so far I've seen...
> ...


I use this exact same stuff... never had any problems at all..... don't worry so much......


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cichlid_baby said:


> I use this exact same stuff... never had any problems at all..... don't worry so much......


 And are your Tropheus, Badis, and loaches breeding for you? :wink:


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Mcdaphnia said:


> cichlid_baby said:
> 
> 
> > I use this exact same stuff... never had any problems at all..... don't worry so much......
> ...


Does this even deserve a response ?????


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cichlid_baby said:


> Does this even deserve a response ????? What a joke...


arsenic, copper, sodium or zinc pyrithione; carbamates such as 3-iodo-2-propynylbutyl carbamate; tetrachloroisophthalonitriles; isothiazolones such as 2-n-octyl-4-isothiazolin-3-one; and 1 -(3-chloroallyl)-3,5,7, triaza-1- azonia-adamantane chloride.

These are not things to lightly add to your cichlid's environment. Did not mean to hit a tender spot with the how are your fish breeding comparison. Sorry. I have earned BAP points for breeding Tropheus, frontosa, Ophthtalmotilapia, Lake Tanganyika killifish, loaches, and many species of cichlids, taking care to use foam fitration products supposed to be free of midewcides.

Maybe it is not just avoiding mildewcides alone, but the habit of paying extra attention to details, and checking into products being used in general that helps make fish keeping succeed.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Successful breeding of various african cichlids... been there done that... including most if not all from your list...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cichlid_baby said:


> Successful breeding of various african cichlids... been there done that... including most if not all from your list...


Glad to hear that. I thought I might have poked a sore spot unintentionally.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.thefoamfactory.com/opencellfoam/filter.html

Anyone find this cheaper?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I have bought large pieces from Swiss Tropicals in Columbus OH.
> 
> http://swisstropicals.com/Poret%20Filter%20Foam.html
> 
> I recently bought some foam blocks about 4" by 4" by 12" for a buck each at a flea market northeast of Cincinnati OH where they have a booth that sells buy outs from pet shops and aquarium set ups that somehow ended up at interstate trucking companies. The foam blocks would each make one large or two medium sponge filters, or two pre-filters to attach to power filter intakes.


I can vouch for this stuff. I have a 4" 10PPI sheet in my sump and my water has never been cleaner. I'm sure the biological filter in there is through the roof, too.


----------

